# hp dv5 1015tx portable



## siddharth756 (Sep 27, 2008)

hey friends i m supposing to buy this laptop within 2-3 days 
i am going to animation courses 
i m little bit confuse by dell xps m1530 people told me that dell is more trustable brand plzz guide me wat to do
i like gaming and speed
i have also listened that battery back up of hpdv5 is not good plzz guidee mr


----------



## nowornever (Sep 29, 2008)

hp is good ..
follow this
\*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=945716


----------



## R2K (Oct 7, 2008)

Hp is a dependable company for sure.........but their Products are expensive


----------



## manola (Jun 20, 2009)

The views/reviews contained within this section are purely the opinions of the posters
sonnerie portable gratuite


----------



## R2K (Jun 20, 2009)

^

whose else will it be then.....other than the members over here........


----------

